# The cows even get cold in Mn.



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Remember : Cold season is starting and cows seek heat on car hoods. do not forget to tap on the hood to give the cow enough time to get off before you drive away!

https://fbcdn-photos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/c0.0.500.333/1453389_10201059657273757_1125351351_n.jpg


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Funny.....looks like one of the Chick-Fil-a calendar girls.... .

Regards, Mike


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Or are they using the cow to keep the Bimmer warm?? The new green way to plug your car in.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Them city folks sure do spoil their pets!


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

Methane powered?


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Too bad it isn't real


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Hood warmer?

A friend sent me that picture and asked if it was real. I told him I believe it is.

The next question is how did it get up there?

Is it real or a photoshop?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Photoshop. Cow in a city on a car? Nope.


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

No hoof prints in snow or scratches on hood. Also the hooves would have dented the hood. Entirely photoshoped.


----------

